# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Dix-neuvime dition - Premier semestre 2020

## vermine

[Jeux-concours] Dix-neuvime dition - Premier semestre 2020

Le premier semestre de l'anne 2020 est termin. Malgr les vnements historiques que nous vivons actuellement, nous souhaitons dresser le bilan afin de rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club. Les responsables de rubriques ont pris en charge la mise en place de cette dition.

 ::fleche::  _Des jeux-concours ? Mais qu'est-ce que cela peut bien tre ?_
Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de *la rdaction* qu'*aux membres du club*. Et oui ! Votre nom peut apparaitre dans ces listes.
Pour cela, il vous suffit de contribuer aux diffrents apports de ressources qui sont hberges par Developpez.com. N'hsitez pas  contacter un responsable de rubrique pour proposer vos contributions et faire vivre notre Communaut.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours !  ::): 


*Le top des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

ClaudeLELOUPNoSmokingMickael Baronal1_24ProgElecTdourouc05rawsrcJeannot45Pierre Fauconnierf-leb


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

Ce sont les Community Manager et le Comit De Direction qui ont tabli la liste en examinant le travail de chaque responsable bnvole. Ils ont fait la distinction entre les responsables les plus actifs et les responsables actifs.

Voici donc la liste des responsables les plus actifs :
Mickael Baronf-lebdourouc05

Et voici la liste des responsables actifs :
chrtopheLittleWhitePierre FauconnierRobin56


*Les responsables de services les plus actifs :*

dourouc05 - Livresvermine - Jeux concours


*Le top des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

Winjeromekhayyam90Mickael BaronnauteAlexandre TatlanthottailsUser

Les rdactions prennent en compte la rdaction proprement dite, les traductions, les Q/R de FAQ et la gabarisation des articles.


*Le top des blogueurs les plus actifs :*

APL-AMLLittleWhitePhilippe TulliezautrandanielhagnoulPierre Fauconnierf-leb



*Le top des newsers les plus actifs :*

LittleWhiteverminedourouc05comtoisSergioMastergvasseur58


*Le top des uploaders les plus actifs :*

LittleWhiteRoland ChastainFab2bprognulos


*Le top des correcteurs les plus actifs :*

ClaudeLELOUPescartefigue-Flot-


*Le top des critiques les plus actifs :* <- C'est nouveau !

C'est le classement des plus gros critiques de livres.

dourouc05Vincent PETITzoom61David Bleusegorgonite


*Pour clore cette dition, nous remercions les membres qui ont effectu des ralisations spciales :*

Arkham46 - Maintenance du Plugin Word pour la rdactiondjibril - Maintenance des outils de rdactionClaudeLELOUP - Relecture des anciens coursClaudeLELOUP - Relecture des newsMickael Baron - Coordinateur des runions de responsablesWinjerome - Aide  la rdactionWinjerome - Modration exceptionnellezoom61 - Cration des logos


Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


Courage et bonne reprise !  ::chin::

----------


## f-leb

Bravo aux laurats ::bravo:: 

Mais comme dirait Adam (avant la cration d've), dans ce palmars  _a manque de gonzesses, putaing !_  ::mouarf::

----------

